# ADA/DO! Aqua waterfall...



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't been around on here for a while, so this very well may already been posted, but I came across this and am super intrigued- thought you guys might like to take a look.

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/da_waterfall/


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks intense.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i want one! what a great idea. i think it looks greak, but r probably crazy over priced.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

That is awesome! The future is now.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw that the other day and meant to post to see if anyone else had seen it or actually had one.... very cool indeed!

Anyone seen one in action?


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

i wish i could make the pic of it planted at the bottom bigger...


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

i have personally seen one at "Aquascapes" here in Hawaii!!! It is awesome!!! I will try and take a photo of it from there, but will need to ask permission first! til then


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Erirku said:


> i have personally seen one at "Aquascapes" here in Hawaii!!! It is awesome!!! I will try and take a photo of it from there, but will need to ask permission first! til then


Jojo has a thread over on APC about this tank. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ture/58291-emersed-growth-trial-wabikusa.html


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like fun trying to get that filter primed.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

That is amazing! I'm assuming you could do that with terrarium plants too, but could you do this with normal terrestrial plants or would it be to much moisture?


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i would like to c that thing filled to the top with water with terraces in the back. i guess you would have to build little retaining walls tho???


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I always thought that would be so fun, they have a little glass spray bar and intake that comes with it. If you have an ADA book it is in it, with full grown ones in the back.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

saw this in japan, no the do-aqua, but several LFS there had the same setup but custom acrylic. wabi-kusa seems much more popular there.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Erirku- Where in Hawai'i is that store? My family's second home is Waikiki and I haven't really looked around for planted aquarium stores. 

Most of my time is spent fly fishing for bonefish, peacock bass and barracuda...

Is it in Honolulu or Waianea or somewhere?


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

the store is in Aiea. I dont think he has that setup anymore. Last time I went there it was gone.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> Erirku- Where in Hawai'i is that store? My family's second home is Waikiki and I haven't really looked around for planted aquarium stores.
> 
> Most of my time is spent fly fishing for bonefish, peacock bass and barracuda...
> 
> Is it in Honolulu or Waianea or somewhere?


Hey, Aquascapes is located in Aiea. as someone else stated he does not have it setup anymore. Its really a nice store and with alot of interesting tanks set up there! Talk to Jojo the owner.


----------

